# Queen ants



## orionmystery (Apr 5, 2012)

Weaver ant queen....IMG_7721 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr





Weaver ant queen....IMG_7713 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Weaver ant queen....IMG_7709 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Weaver ant queen....IMG_7730 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Queen or drone?



Diacamma sp queen ant?...IMG_6531merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

not a queen ...record shot...never had one with mite



Black ant with mite ...IMG_9160 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical ants: http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/2012/04/tropical-ants.html


----------



## Actinometro (Apr 5, 2012)

Very good. Wanna try stacking ?


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 5, 2012)

I like your record shot. Also looks like the ant got a wax job. Talk about a mile deep shine.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicely done macros, as usual.


----------



## groan (Apr 5, 2012)

Amazing.
Those shots of the Weaver queen are crazy!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 5, 2012)

groan said:


> Amazing.
> Those shots of the Weaver queen are crazy!


 


Derrel said:


> Nicely done macros, as usual.


 


Joel_W said:


> I like your record shot. Also looks like the ant got a wax job. Talk about a mile deep shine.


 


Actinometro said:


> Very good. Wanna try stacking ?



Thanks for the comments, Acti, Joel, Derrel, groan


----------



## brush (Apr 6, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE the reflections in that black one with the mite on it.


----------



## LandMyne (Apr 6, 2012)

How did you take this shot and what kit you used?


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 6, 2012)

brush said:


> I absolutely LOVE the reflections in that black one with the mite on it.


 


LandMyne said:


> How did you take this shot and what kit you used?



Thanks, brush, LandMyne. 

Brush - all taken with a 40D, MP-E65, MT-24EX twin flash and concave diffuser: 

MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## daarksun (Apr 7, 2012)

Great job!  The images are wonderful.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 8, 2012)

daarksun said:


> Great job!  The images are wonderful.



Thanks, daarksun.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Apr 8, 2012)

Good solid shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 8, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> Good solid shots.



Thanks, Thunder_o_b.


----------

